

China's Jade Rabbit Moon rover sends back first photos - morphics
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-25393826

======
zrail
So, in the video, there's footage from mission control. It looks like there's
video of the lander... landing? Is that simulated footage spliced in there for
some reason?

~~~
th0br0
It does say "computer animation" in the audio.

~~~
zrail
Oh! I watched it muted. Derp.

